
Dilbert 2.0 - kjgkjhfkjf
https://dilbert.com/strip/2019-09-23
======
oceliker
It’s drawn by a guest artist.

------
hsnewman
Looks like Bart Simpson to me

------
kjgkjhfkjf
A huge improvement, IMO!

